# Who is getting a puppy in 2014?



## LaRen616

Spill the beans people! 

Who is getting a puppy in 2014?

What breed are you getting?

Male/Female? Name? Color?

We want to know!


----------



## WateryTart

Me!!  

I've got a deposit in with a GSD breeder. We shall see if there's a pup who's a good match for us once they're actually bred and arrived.

I'm guessing female. Husband wants a male, I told the breeder I'd rather have a girl but would trust her if a male was our best match.

And she would be black and tan or red? I am just guessing. I haven't seen photos of all the dogs in the pedigree and am not sure how genetics work for coat colors.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DLB5418

Me too. (If late December counts)

We are scheduled to select the puppy in early December.
We are getting a black German Shepherd (male).
I like the name Shadow. We will see what the kids think.

Damian


----------



## WateryTart

For some reason the app isn't letting me edit. Re names, not sure yet. I have some in mind but I have to win a bet first! And it will depend on the sex of the puppy of course.


----------



## Liesje

I'm getting a dark sable male on Dec. 22, a son of my dog Nikon. Registered name will probably be Black Ice vom Winter Storm. I might call him "Ice" if I can't think of anything else.


----------



## FrankieC

Deposit in for a female! This will be my 3rd GSD  Red/Black. Should be home early March.


----------



## wyoung2153

I am crossing my fingers that I will be getting a Boerboel in the Fall or Winter of 2014.  I am going to get a female and I have no idea what I will name her yet.


----------



## Sunflowers

Liesje said:


> I'm getting a dark sable male on Dec. 22, a son of my dog Nikon.


That has to be the best feeling ever!:wild:

Have you posted pics anywhere of the litter?


----------



## My5dogs

We are getting our puppy a boy in 2 weeks!! Cannot wait it's been quite an emotional journey. You can say a very special litter and we are lucky to be a part of it.. His name will be Irok


----------



## LoveEcho

I was originally planning on a mal, but the breeding didn't take. Sooo I am on the hunt for a springtime GSD pup for IPO and herding


----------



## GatorDog

I'm getting a Mal puppy the week of Christmas. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Wild

Maybe....
We're expecting our first litter of Raven grandkids in January. If the *right* girl is in there, she'll be staying.


----------



## Neko

Possibly! 
I said that I would never get another puppy, but now I am addicted.

We are thinking of getting a female, long hair red/black and probably show her =)


----------



## gsdlover91

I am! Not sure when in 2014, likely the later half. Don't have a name yet - not sure what litter letter it will be from. 99.9% sure I am getting a v. Geistwasser girly. Not picking color - but secretly hoping for a little bi color. 

Oh, and it will be a GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Possibly.


----------



## Glacier

We will be bring home our pup home sometime in the late spring. He'll he a male german shepherd. Not set on a color(though hoping for a black one), he'll either be black or sable. I'm really liking the call name Tesla or possibly Babael. We're not sure of the letter the litter will be assigned(either B or C), so we'll have to come up with the registered name later, or just let the breeder choose. Super excited!


----------



## Merciel

GatorDog said:


> I'm getting a Mal puppy the week of Christmas.


ooh, who's your breeder? spill spill!!

No puppy for me next year (at least none that'll be sticking around as a permanent addition to Dog Mob), but I intend to stalk the heck out of some upcoming litters to see how they do and whether those breeders repeat the same or similar pairings.


----------



## Wolfgeist

ME!

I am getting a female puppy in February, likely will be dark black and tan, bi-black or sable... hoping for a bi-black, but it's breeder's pick. 

Sire: V Athos von den Wannaer Hohen IPO1 KKL
Dam: Oakley vom Geistwasser BH 

Doing Search and Rescue, protection work, possibly narcotics detection if my contact comes through for me. We shall see!

No name decision yet, but we are tossing 3 in the air right now. Will make a decision when we see her.


----------



## gsdlover91

Wild Wolf said:


> ME!
> 
> I am getting a female puppy in February, likely will be dark black and tan, bi-black or sable... hoping for a bi-black, but it's breeder's pick.
> 
> Sire: V Athos von den Wannaer Hohen IPO1 KKL
> Dam: Oakley vom Geistwasser BH
> 
> Doing Search and Rescue, protection work, possibly narcotics detection if my contact comes through for me. We shall see!
> 
> No name decision yet, but we are tossing 3 in the air right now. Will make a decision when we see her.


So excited to see this little girl grow up! The timing on this litter unfortunately doesn't work out for me (some stuff came up)...but I will be getting a geistwasser girly next year.


----------



## Liesje

Sunflowers said:


> That has to be the best feeling ever!:wild:
> 
> Have you posted pics anywhere of the litter?


This are the boys. They are not even 4 weeks yet so I won't know which one for a while. My friends are getting a female so they have offered to bring my dog back to me (the litter is in TN).










These are some of the puppies at birth, mostly dark sables with red undertones (probably because Nikon is black and red).


----------



## LaRen616

Liesje said:


> This are the boys. They are not even 4 weeks yet so I won't know which one for a while. My friends are getting a female so they have offered to bring my dog back to me (the litter is in TN).


Lol, the puppy that didn't stay still for the photo will end up being yours, wild child! :laugh:


----------



## Liesje

Yes, probably! That's how Nikon was as a puppy, lol


----------



## LaRen616

Liesje said:


> Yes, probably! That's how Nikon was as a puppy, lol


You should name him Willow, because he whips his hair back and forth! :laugh:


----------



## katro

Mmmm, maybe... Not likely it'll be a puppy, though. I'm thinking a male, rescue Dobe. It'll take some time to convince my husband, that's for sure, but my husband has already agreed that our next pet (whatever species) shall be named Gary!


----------



## KelsCooke

I am! 
Talking to a breeder about what litter they think would be best and discussing all of that fun stuff. (GSD).
I'm hoping for a boy this time around. Love my girl but she definitely lives up to her nickname of being the agilityHBIC - specifically the HBIC part 
I'd love a sable but am open to anything


----------



## KZoppa

not me unfortunately but I will be watching for Dax's full sibling litter!! And of course adoring all the puppy pictures everyone will be posting of their new pups!


----------



## technodog

there is a high possibility that I'm going to get a desert bred saluki when i go back home. if not i might get a borzoi or some type of sighthound


----------



## llombardo

Maybe 2024.......


----------



## BellaLuna

Not me  the hubby said I'm at my limit, unless I get divorced then I can get another one hmmm 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Xeph

Next year I'll be breeding my girl, Wesson. Will be keeping back a bitch pup. Marcato's Turn the Page "Soul".

Unfortunately all the puppies will be black and tan, but that's ok, finally a litter of my own <3


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am excited for you Jackie. You have been working at this and waiting so long!

Happy and hope things turn out for you!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Maybe! Haven't made contact with breeder yet, but like the sounds of one for that collie! I'm also watching the collie rescues that are here. Just haven't came down off the fence yet! Would most likely be spring or later, But you never know when that special one might come along!


----------



## Xeph

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am excited for you Jackie. You have been working at this and waiting so long!
> 
> Happy and hope things turn out for you!


Thank you! Such a long time coming. August can't get here fast enough, lol


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

My fingers are crossed for a pup this coming spring. Another working line GSD of course (not really interested in any other breed, though I have nothing against any of them), and will be waiting for a male pup to compliment my bossy little girl. In a perfect world he'll be dark sable, but color is really the least important thing for me. He will have a name given by the breeder I'm hoping to get a pup from, but we are leaning towards Ezekiel (Zeke) for a call name.


----------



## GatorDog

Merciel said:


> ooh, who's your breeder? spill spill!!


http://en.working-dog.eu/breed/Maringaland-25012

This is the breeding. I'll be taking a female. They are bred by one of my training partners and good friends. I'm very excited 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel

I really am going to have to cave down and register for working-dog, aren't I? 

Anyway: niiiiicce. I'm jealous! Actually I'm jealous of all your dogs, you have a pretty great crew.

Hope you'll post plenty of updates. Now that you're completing the trifecta -- showline GSD, working line GSD, and Mal -- I'm betting there'll be a whole lot of people wanting your opinions on the comparisons among the three.


----------



## shepherdmom

LaRen616 said:


> Spill the beans people!
> 
> Who is getting a puppy in 2014?
> 
> What breed are you getting?
> 
> Male/Female? Name? Color?
> 
> We want to know!


Maybe. Lol. I never know when dogs are going to fall into my lap. One of the rescues I transported just had a litter of 8. I may take one, if one of them calls to me. 










However there is an older puppy rescue also calling to me. 










Or I may be strong and resist both and hold out for a white. :wild:


----------



## HuskyMal89

I am happy to say that I will be getting atleast one pup this coming year. I race sled dogs in 3 dog teams in events under 50 miles so I will be adding a Sepp-a strain of Siberian for those who don't know and also a Working line GSD...Czech lineage. A male and most likely a sable considering that is what the stud and female have largely produced. Not really concerned with color. I am looking forward to having a solid working dog. Very excited to start in IPO with him. The litter shows a lot of promise on paper. Filled with anticipation. Congrats to everyone else on here adding a pup this coming year.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I was going to, but instead we decided to wait and see what Storm's 2yr tests results come back with in May 2014 (Hips & Elbows/Spine/DM etc... the whole work up) and to see how her training progresses. If all checks out and she's bred (not at 2... more around 3yrs or older), we'll be keeping 1-2 back for a while to watch how they mature. If she doesn't check out as breeding quality, we'll continue to train/title but I'll be bringing home either another breeding potential female to try for that again, or a male to train and title with. We're letting life take it's course for now.... instead of a pup, we started building a saltwater tank. (that's what the SO wanted... he won this time. lol) 

So maybe 2015....


----------



## Chicagocanine

I am planning to get a harlequin Beauceron puppy, possibly this winter or spring. It will most likely be a male. I'd rather wait till spring because its better for housetraining and socialization but it depends when they're breeding.
I have a few name ideas picked out. There's a naming scheme in the breed, in France all puppies born in a given year are given names beginning with the same letter. I believe next year is J, so (if the breeder uses the system which I think they so) the registered name will have to start with a J. Unfortunately I haven't come up with any good J names.


----------



## Rei

Xeph said:


> Next year I'll be breeding my girl, Wesson. Will be keeping back a bitch pup. Marcato's Turn the Page "Soul".
> 
> Unfortunately all the puppies will be black and tan, but that's ok, finally a litter of my own <3


So happy <3

Also, that's a wonderful name!


----------



## meldy

ME!! likely female WL but I haven't picked my breeder yet. Looking to get involved in SAR, for sure! and maybe try some IPO


----------



## martemchik

Hopefully my chosen bitch will have some females and I should get one around February or March. Of course a GSD and hopefully a good one!

I've got to start thinking of C names.


----------



## Debbieg

LaRen616 said:


> Lol, the puppy that didn't stay still for the photo will end up being yours, wild child! :laugh:



So happy and excited for you Lies!


----------



## endless5

Been forum browsing for months...aiming to start talking to breeders towards the end of 2014, and hopefully a puppy soon after  (Thanks to everyone for the stickies and useful threads... already got a good sized list of food options, snacks, toys, grooming supplies, breeders (and many questions for them), insurance options, training videos, command to each, and a list of names A-Z depending on the litter that arrives..., still feel unprepared!) 

Read lots of great things about Adler Stein & Anne, so with some luck I'll be getting the pup from there


----------



## bemcp818

My husband and I are getting a GSD female. She will be our first puppy together & my first:wub: We're thinking about naming her Summer. uppy: :sun:

The pup's mom is black & tan (predominantly black), pups dad is black & red. We won't be able to bring her home until March. Estimate birth-date is sometime in January. We're getting ready for her arrival 

Can anyone provide recommendations on toys, balls, etc.? I've been looking at Planet Dog & West Paw. We appreciate any feedback :help:


----------



## mssandslinger

im getting a puppy!!!! not sure what kind yet


----------



## Nikitta

Since Xerxes papers never came through, the breeder owes me another puppy. My health issues should be cleared up by then and I can get him. 3s a good number right? hehee My mom suggested," What is wrong with having just one dog?" I looked at her blankly. LOL


----------



## MrsFergione

I am apparently. Just kind of fell into my lap recently  I have a 6 month old shepherd, and the puppy is 2 weeks right now. They will be ready to go end of December but the breeder is going to hold him for me until we move in Kansas in May. Solid Black working line Shepherd.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I am getting super excited... the litter is expected early December and I am dying to see gender + colours and guess at which feisty little girl is going to become dog #2 in our pack! We are so ready to take on a second companion. As she grows up, we will be trialing with Hunter and we will both have tons of time to dedicate to her foundation work.

Eeeeeeeeep... puppy comes home in about 2 1/2 months!


----------



## Sp00ks

Pretty new to the forum. I've been lurking for years. 

We put a deposit on a pup, they were born Nov 7th and 8th. The breeder is choosing. (3 female, 4 male). Mother is black, father is predominately black with a tan under carriage.  I believe there were 5 black pups and 2 black/tan. Our last Shepherd was white. 

We should be picking up the little bugger Jan 2nd or 3rd. We are super excited. Other than training in winter..... We were so impressed with the Dam and Sire as well as the breeder. Mom is Czech and dad is Belgian (he's a big boy). 

We have been discussing names but not knowing Male of Female, makes that a little more difficult. We have a short list that we will try and match to his/her personality as best we can.


----------



## My5dogs

On the road now to get our little guy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxena

I am also getting a puppy in the next few months! I have decided to get a Shiloh Shepherd from a pairing that I LOVE. Both parents are health tested and have appropriate titles. I have spent time with both of them and really like their energy level, temperament, and appearance. Hoping for a dark grey sable or bicolor, most likely male. May choose a female, as I want to see which pup is best suited for our home. I am beyond excited! Ihave been wanting a puppy for years! I was looking at working line GSDs also, and will likely wither adopt or buy one eventually as well. Not for a few years though.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari

Will hopefully getting a sable female this spring/summer. ...


----------



## Wolfgeist

The litter was whelped yesterday.. 9 pups total. 3 sables, 1 bi/blanket female... one mine.


----------



## Carriesue

Wellllll.... Ollie may be expecting a little sister in 2014. 

She will very likely be a Cardigan Corgi and I have plans to do herding with her as well, possibly agility but we'll see... It's very expensive to do both!

Her name will be Eva. :wub:


----------



## holland

post pics of your corgi


----------



## scarmack

Wild Wolf said:


> The litter was whelped yesterday.. 9 pups total. 3 sables, 1 bi/blanket female... one mine.


Any left? Females


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

Ohhh I wish so much that I could get another GSD. I should not have read this thread! lol Congrats to all the upcoming new puppy parents.

Maybe one day I'll get another, but not right now. I'll just live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Wolfgeist

scarmack said:


> Any left? Females
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No clue, I never asked about the waiting list. There were 9 pups total, 4 are females. You can contact Jen over at :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING :: and she can let you know what is available if you are interested.

My excitement is unreal... I can't wait 8 weeks, it's killer! I THINK we've decided on the name Zenna... but that may change, who knows. For now, Zenna it is.


----------



## carmspack

Meldy no IPO and SAR-- no bite work for SAR -- you won't be considered if you do . Consider what you really want to do , select pup for what you need to do.


----------



## Chris Wild

carmspack said:


> Meldy no IPO and SAR-- no bite work for SAR -- you won't be considered if you do . Consider what you really want to do , select pup for what you need to do.


Not necessarily true. Depends on the SAR group. Some won't allow bite training of any kind, but some will. I know several people who do both. Including a huge FEMA group in VA where at least two dogs, one from our breeding, are certified/titled in both.


----------



## carmspack

Chris your statement may be true for USA -- but the OP is from Calgary Alberta , Canada , and that is definitely RCMP training and certification and NO bite training is allowed . This I know having had many RCMP SAR and Avalanche rescue certified dogs . Recently a forum member investigated SAR in Ontario and was told no bite work. The dog is as clear headed and stable as they come , has an IPO with bite work of course -- so a no go.


----------



## ammgood

We will be getting a female GSD puppy early February. The puppies were finally born yesterday at the breeder. So excited we can hardly wait! Haven't decided yet on name but narrowing it down.


----------



## mycobraracr

carmspack said:


> Meldy no IPO and SAR-- no bite work for SAR -- you won't be considered if you do . Consider what you really want to do , select pup for what you need to do.


 
This has been my experience as well. I have been turned down by two different groups because my dogs do bite work.


----------



## wyoung2153

mycobraracr said:


> This has been my experience as well. I have been turned down by two different groups because my dogs do bite work.


Yes.. my SAR team won't even consider your dog if they have done any kind of bite work. From what I'm told this goes for the majority if not all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfenstein

I can't believe I'm actually getting to post in here! Absolutely NOTHING is set in stone at the moment, but I'm hope hope hoping that 2014 is finally our year!! (What year did I register here, talking about doing research for down the line? haha!) It's the sort of thing where we have to see how a lot of stuff goes after our tax refund. We're paying off a ton of debt, so that FINALLY leaves us in a position financially where not only another dog is feasible, but paying for all the fun sport stuff I want to do is in the cards, as well. BUT, we need to get all that squared away before figuring out about a puppy! Last thing I want to do is contact a breeder about being interested in a litter and suddenly have to back out. But there's most definitely a litter planned with a breeder that is the absolute top of my list, so figuring we get it all squared away, THEN I just hope we "pass the test" and there's a puppy for us!

Waiting is so stressful when you're at the end of the line! haha I'm glad I can post about it here, everywhere else in "real life" or on the internet, there are people that would spoil the surprise! Like I said about talking to a breeder, not like we want to go around telling everyone we know we're getting a puppy and have to back out in the end!


----------



## Wolfgeist

My little girl is 2 weeks old today... time is flying!


----------



## LaRen616

Wild Wolf said:


> My little girl is 2 weeks old today... time is flying!


Eeeeeeek!!!!!! 

I am not patient so the wait always kills me! I am excited for you and I can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## Wolfgeist

LaRen616 said:


> Eeeeeeek!!!!!!
> 
> I am not patient so the wait always kills me! I am excited for you and I can't wait to watch her grow up!


I'll post lots of photos once I know which girl is ours!


----------



## LaRen616

Wild Wolf said:


> I'll post lots of photos once I know which girl is ours!


Excellent! I am looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Jax08

Does it count if I got one in 2013?


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> Does it count if I got one in 2013?


Of course it does!

Look at him! He is so cute!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Jax08

He's twice the size already!


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> He's twice the size already!


He looks like a little fatty! I just want to squeeze him! How is he? I don't recall seeing any new photos on Facebook of him?! I did see you post something about him being naughty though.


----------



## Jax08

no fat on him. I just upped his food because he was looking ribby. He's not naughty. :wub: Just a hellion.

I need to take new pics of him this weekend outside. My camera is not working right. Need to hunt up my daughters.


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> no fat on him. I just upped his food because he was looking ribby. He's not naughty. :wub: Just a hellion.
> 
> I need to take new pics of him this weekend outside. My camera is not working right. Need to hunt up my daughters.


I didn't mean fatty like "wow he's obese" I meant like a little chubby baby but now that I look at it the background made him look chubby to me but he isn't! I love puppies! They can be stressful but they are so worth it! Does he have you wrapped around his little paw yet?


----------



## Jax08

LaRen616 said:


> Does he have you wrapped around his little paw yet?


But of course! lol

He's awesome. Smart, great hunt drive, wonderful focus. He has really good bite inhibition with me. I'm so looking forward to IPO and agility. It's going to be a great ride.


----------



## vicky2200

Fingers crossed that I get a job when I graduate in May. If I do I could see myself adding a 5th pack member by the end of the year if the right dog came around.

I haven't made decisions about breed, name, or sex. Right now it is just "if I see a dog I like (adoption) when the time is right, I will get it." If by 2015 there isn't a 5th pack member, I will likely find a breeder for one of the following: german shepherd, border collie, great dane, german shorthaired, or chinese crested.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I recently noticed a planned breeding that completely made me perk and then drool a lot, so I'm kind of hoping that I can add a pup next summer.


----------



## Neko

As soon as we move this spring. I will be waiting for a long coat female from the same breeder =) I am so excited! 

Only months earlier I said that we will never get another pup, the landshark phase was awful. I guess I am over it and love my marshmallow.


----------



## Wolfgeist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgVZw9US8Oc

So, there is my litter. SO freakin' cute! The wait just got 100% harder... uhg, I want them all, not just one. It's so hard when you know one is yours, and you can't hold her yet. Don't even know which one is mine yet...


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Wild Wolf said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgVZw9US8Oc
> 
> So, there is my litter. SO freakin' cute! The wait just got 100% harder... uhg, I want them all, not just one. It's so hard when you know one is yours, and you can't hold her yet. Don't even know which one is mine yet...


Oh geez, that did not help the puppy fever OR my 1-3yr or so wait! lol! They are so cute!!!


----------



## Ajones143

Me!!!

Keeping a female from my own litter. Irmus Galan Nalag SCHH3 x Joy von Aurora Teufelblut ipo1 kkl1. Super excited. She's due Feb 1st!!!

Also getting a male puppy from Slovakia. .He is by World CH Chris spod lazov. ..depending on when he's shipped will be 2014..He's ready now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

TrickyShepherd said:


> Oh geez, that did not help the puppy fever OR my 1-3yr or so wait! lol! They are so cute!!!


I know... UHG! I have NO patience!


----------



## JakeInJersey

Hoping for a new GSD baby girl at the end of the summer.. I'm already damned excited about it 

Going to try to carry that enthusiasm into the 3am pee walks..


----------



## Montu

Still waiting for my puppy...hasn't even been conceived yet! But I should be getting an email any day now.


----------



## Mommyflower

I'm getting one today! They're actually rescues and I'm scared they're mixed :/ doesn't matter but maybe some input? I have no clue how to post on this site btw. My only concern is one on the pups is "fluffy"?


----------



## Cheyanna

I am thinking about adding a boy to the mix. Got to make sure the two girls will get along well first.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glacier

Mom has been bred, so now we're just waiting and crossing our fingers that she'll take. Our litter already has an assigned letter, so I'm deciding between "Bijuu" and "Bacchus" for our upcoming little guy.


----------



## Wolfenstein

Bacchus!! If Bacchus is EVER an option, go with Bacchus.  (That is an AWESOME name!)


----------



## KayForbes

Ive been talking with Melinda with vom Gildaf and I am working on the steps to get a puppy from her Kantor x Sassi litter!! I'm so excited I really liked the Buzz x Nikkita litter but I'm just not ready yet! All of dogs are so great I just don't think I could go wrong!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glacier

Wolfenstein said:


> Bacchus!! If Bacchus is EVER an option, go with Bacchus.  (That is an AWESOME name!)


My breeder thinks so as well, lol.


----------



## GrammaD

I am hoping to! 

My Christmas gift from my husband was a note that said, "Go get in line." 

So I sent an e-mail to the breeder I should have gone to from the very beginning but wasn't confident enough in myself to do so. 

Just to be clear, this does not mean Huxley is anything other than a beloved and important member of my household. I love him too much to regret him but I do intend to learn from the past! Plus, Huxley is why I have confidence in myself now. He's not been easy but we have persevered and every day that goes by I see progress. I am quite proud of what we have accomplished together and we will continue to work together doing whatever he is capable of and enjoys. And he got me addicted. Both to GSDs and to various dog actvities 

So now I wait  And hope


----------



## Coastie01

I cant wait to get my pup this wait is killing me. Everyday I come to work I hope to get an email saying the breeding has taken place. So far no dice!


----------



## Sp00ks

A week from today. I just got the crate out of the attic. I'm getting really excited now.....


----------



## MrsFergione

Picking my male up on the 4th. I'm on my way to Indiana to visit my husbands moms side of the family so I will drive through Kansas City where he is on my way back instead of saint louis like I usually do


----------



## Wolfgeist

4 more weeks to go... between this and moving to a house, I am suddenly the most impatient person on earth.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Mommyflower said:


> I'm getting one today! They're actually rescues and I'm scared they're mixed :/ doesn't matter but maybe some input? I have no clue how to post on this site btw. My only concern is one on the pups is "fluffy"?


 You seem to know how to post just fine! But you may want to go to another location in the forum (like Intro? or somewhere in the puppy places?) to start your very own thread!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Who is getting a puppy in 2014? ----- Me, Me, Me -- I really hope. Two upcoming litters with the first one due in Jan so have to wait to see if it or next litter will have a good prospect for me.

What breed are you getting? ----- German Shepherd (Working line)

Male/Female? Name? Color? ---- Male, Call name Kaleb, either black or dark sable. Registered name no clue but (finger's crossed) will be from breeder's "O" or "P" litter.


----------



## Wolfgeist

ILGHAUS said:


> Who is getting a puppy in 2014? ----- Me, Me, Me -- I really hope. Two upcoming litters with the first one due in Jan so have to wait to see if it or next litter will have a good prospect for me.
> 
> What breed are you getting? ----- German Shepherd (Working line)
> 
> Male/Female? Name? Color? ---- Male, Call name Kaleb, either black or dark sable. Registered name no clue but (finger's crossed) will be from breeder's "O" or "P" litter.


Where from!? Spill the beans!


----------



## onyx'girl

ILGHAUS said:


> Who is getting a puppy in 2014? ----- Me, Me, Me -- I really hope. Two upcoming litters with the first one due in Jan so have to wait to see if it or next litter will have a good prospect for me.
> 
> What breed are you getting? ----- German Shepherd (Working line)
> 
> Male/Female? Name? Color? ---- Male, Call name Kaleb, either black or dark sable.* Registered name no clue but (finger's crossed) will be from breeder's "O" or "P" litter*.


I have a feeling I know which breeder!


----------



## JakeInJersey

Wild Wolf said:


> Where from!? Spill the beans!


Random guess.. Wildhaus?


----------



## holmes11210

Doing some research on GSD's but I'm hoping to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph

UGH!!! Why isn't it August yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## My5dogs

A female hopefully the end of the year when my pup is a year


----------



## ILGHAUS

Wild Wolf said:


> Where from!? Spill the beans!


OK, I first told the breeder I don't remember how many years ago (8-9 years ago?) that when I got my next puppy it would be from her. 

When I found out that I would be able to quit my "paying job" at the end of this past October she was one of the first to be notified. At that time I requested to begin the official approval for being added to the potential puppy owner listing. 

:happyboogie: Yes, when the right prospect puppy comes I will be getting a Wildhaus puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl

You will be so happy with your choice TJ! I see many WH dogs from several litters and they are such great dogs. If I were looking for a pup at this time, that O litter is one I'd be all over.


----------



## DJEtzel

Well, I had been thinking of adding a puppy late spring-summer ish of 2014...

But I may be getting a new job ($$) and have a pretty good opportunity placed in front of me for a pup sooner! I've been interviewing for half the year for this job, lol, they just need to tell me if I can have the pupp- err, job or not, dangit! 

Male, blanket back. I don't know what the litter name requirements are, if any, but if I end up taking him I would like to name him Patton.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

DJEtzel said:


> Well, I had been thinking of adding a puppy late spring-summer ish of 2014...
> 
> But I may be getting a new job ($$) and have a pretty good opportunity placed in front of me for a pup sooner! I've been interviewing for half the year for this job, lol, they just need to tell me if I can have the pupp- err, job or not, dangit!
> 
> Male, blanket back. I don't know what the litter name requirements are, if any, but if I end up taking him I would like to name him Patton.


I am excited for you and will keep my fingers crossed...

And I really like the name Patton!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I am excited for you and will keep my fingers crossed...
> 
> And I really like the name Patton!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! 

Have to keep the military theme going. Frag, Sir, and Recon can't have a little brother named Domino!


----------



## onyx'girl

You could name him Dave Ramsey!


----------



## DJEtzel

onyx'girl said:


> You could name him Dave Ramsey!


Oh, you're hilariouuus. oke:


----------



## Liesje

Hmmm, is this the pup I think it is?


----------



## DJEtzel

Liesje said:


> Hmmm, is this the pup I think it is?


Maaaaaaaybe. aranoid:


----------



## Liesje

I'll change his name then, haha. I don't really like the current one anyway...


----------



## DJEtzel

Liesje said:


> I'll change his name then, haha. I don't really like the current one anyway...


You're killing me! :crazy:


----------



## sourdough44

We are getting a GS puppy in 2014, a female. I hoping I can have her named 'Piper', after the plane maker.

I have had GSDs before, it's been a while. We have had Labs since 1993, great dogs too. I want one that at least sorta resembles Rin Tin Tin, at the younger Son's request. We have room in the country & someone is home with the dog most of the time.


----------



## KayForbes

KayForbes said:


> Ive been talking with Melinda with vom Gildaf and I am working on the steps to get a puppy from her Kantor x Sassi litter!! I'm so excited I really liked the Buzz x Nikkita litter but I'm just not ready yet! All of dogs are so great I just don't think I could go wrong!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just sent in the deposit for my Gildaf puppy!! From the Kantor x Sassi litter! Soooo excited!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD_Dakota

I am. Around the first week of March! A male black and tan, blanket back pattern. Crush, the father, is how we want him to look. The right dog. The breeder gives free Obedience and while we were there we would let us walk his dogs sometimes. 
Here are the sire and dam: 

http://northernk9.com/clients/b/b1/b1ed1fb14f8ab7743d17cbee8db580e6/7106399_org.jpg


We are either naming him Nytro, Okwaho(means; Wolf in Mohawk), Niko or we're going to let the breeder pick.
He comes up with awesome names xD He is also picking our puppy. We asked


----------



## Maximilian

Right now I am looking at Huerta and Alta Tollhaus. I'll buy a puppy probably within the next 3-6 months.


----------



## scout172

onyx'girl said:


> You could name him Dave Ramsey!


Haha...


----------



## madis

(photo courtesy of Stoney creek farm) one of these little boogers will be ours on the 11th of January  our breeder/friend is picking one out for us for a possible therapy candidate. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

I failed to mention:

Male

Solid black

Named Alvin

Will be 8 weeks 


Oh and good lord, if another person PMs me or calls me out for the dam's hip score of "fair" I know she rated fair. And I personally know her and she is over 2 years old (not 12 months like her website says). It's out of date. I find it ridiculous that I have to give a disclaimer  but I am so tired of the interrogations. I get it, I've done my research ;-) 


sorry for the rant lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shazzyx

We're getting our second White Swiss Shepherd (Berger Blanc Suisse) late 2014! =D Probably male. Not sure of names but "Micah" is a strong candidate for now. It will all depend on what puppy "grabs" my partner =D 

For now, we have our 15 week old baby girl to look after.


----------



## Sp00ks

We begin our road trip to pick up the new pup today!! We are very excited. It's been over 7 months since we have had a dog in the house and 10 years since we have had a pup, a little nervous, a lot excited. This will also be our first male GSD. 

Breeder Pic:


----------



## emmers

We'll be getting our first GSD this year! ? I'm super excited. The birth should be in late January.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT

Well I wasn't going to but it's confirmed now! Sometime in the next few weeks I am getting a puppy from the same breeder my Leia comes from! 5 month old male. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Meet Zenna...


----------



## blackshep

Babieeeeesssssss!!!!!

I have puppy fever right now. Thankfully my head rules my heart, but I cannot wait to add a second dog to my pack of one. I hope one day I will be able to! 

Cute pups you guys, everyone keep posting pics so I can live vicariously. lol


----------



## Liesje

My new boy, 10 weeks old, got him Dec. 22, napping with his dad


----------



## blackshep

He's so beautiful!


----------



## LaRen616

Liesje said:


> My new boy, 10 weeks old, got him Dec. 22, napping with his dad


How freaking cute is he?! :wub:


----------



## holland

that pup is precious-love the pic with his Dad


----------



## GrammaD

I just want to eat those paws! So cute!


----------



## DJEtzel

Alright, time to spill - my new boy. 10 weeks old. 





I'm hoping he grows up to look and act a whole lot like Mr. Nikon up there...


----------



## Wolfgeist

DJEtzel said:


> Alright, time to spill - my new boy. 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping he grows up to look and act a whole lot like Mr. Nikon up there...


You took a Nikon son!!?!? Congratulations!!


----------



## onyx'girl

What are you doing, tempting him to eat an apple?


----------



## GatorDog

This is a seriously awesome year for puppies. So many exciting breedings to watch grow up.

Also, Tulah :wub:


----------



## Merciel

omg this is my favorite thread page ever <3 <3


----------



## Jax08

How do I double like this one?



GatorDog said:


> This is a seriously awesome year for puppies. So many exciting breedings to watch grow up.
> 
> Also, Tulah :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel

Wild Wolf said:


> You took a Nikon son!!?!? Congratulations!!


I did! 



onyx'girl said:


> What are you doing, tempting him to eat an apple?


Hey. To be fair, I was getting dressed and didn't know he could get on the bed yet. I turned around and he was up there slobbering on my phone. I wasn't tempting him at all, he just took "Apple" too literally! 
:laugh:



GatorDog said:


> This is a seriously awesome year for puppies. So many exciting breedings to watch grow up.
> 
> Also, Tulah :wub:





Merciel said:


> omg this is my favorite thread page ever <3 <3


Seriously. It makes me happy. Tulah is adorable in her little sweater!


----------



## shepherdmom

Me. 

Meet Sargent Pepper.


----------



## GrammaD

:::::::::::::swoons and dies from cuteness overload:::::::::::::::::

I am trying to keep my head on straight, feet firmly on the ground, be realistic and patient, she has a waiting list of 20+ people (per conversation tonight) so I will probably be waiting a while...


YOU PEOPLE ARE NOT MAKING THIS EASIER!!!


----------



## Lobobear44

I am getting a German shepherd puppy after college or during college! Any dog I get will change everything, but sometimes you don't realize it. He will be black and red a male all healthy, solid temperament, and one who fits my personality!!:hug:


----------



## Lobobear44

Liesje said:


> My new boy, 10 weeks old, got him Dec. 22, napping with his dad


So freaking cute!!! Love German shepherd puppies who ever thinks they are not cute don't know what they are talking about!! I love German shepherds can't wait to get mine after college. Wish waiting comes faster.


----------



## Liesje

DJEtzel said:


> Alright, time to spill - my new boy. 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping he grows up to look and act a whole lot like Mr. Nikon up there...


When you post pics like that I want to buy him back!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> UGH!!! Why isn't it August yet?!?!?!?!


And what is coming your way in August, Jackie?!


----------



## Medi0cr3

They were born yesterday January 1st. 

What breed are you getting?
Malamute German Shepherd mix

Male/Female? Name? Color?
Male, probably name it when i see it, the puppies are very brown and black

This will be my first puppy ever and im 29 years old hah. I had shepherds my whole life, but a puppy will be new for me.ill be reading the puppy threads a lot! 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Medi0cr3 said:


> They were born yesterday January 1st.
> 
> What breed are you getting?
> Malamute German Shepherd mix
> 
> Male/Female? Name? Color?
> Male, probably name it when i see it, the puppies are very brown and black
> 
> This will be my first puppy ever and im 29 years old hah. I had shepherds my whole life, but a puppy will be new for me.ill be reading the puppy threads a lot! 6 weeks to go.


You should wait until they are 8 weeks to bring them home.

Is This the Reason Why Adult Dogs Have Behavior Problems?


----------



## DJEtzel

Liesje said:


> When you post pics like that I want to buy him back!!


I don't like the sound of that very much!


----------



## Xeph

dogfaeries said:


> And what is coming your way in August, Jackie?!


Well, that's when the plan is to breed Wesson. Although if things work out well at the beginning of this year, and if she comes into season at the end of April, I plan on breeding her then instead 

As long as she wouldn't be due the end of June or early, I could breed her then! My sister is getting June 28th, and I am the Matron of Honor, so obviously I cannot miss the wedding, LOL


----------



## LaRen616

DJEtzel said:


> I don't like the sound of that very much!


Danielle, it's time to update your signature!!!!! 

Fraggle Rock Collars and Four lovely boys;


----------



## Harley120R

I want to, but I'm doing so much research I learned enough to just confuse myself even more. I want WGSD. Have no idea were to get one. Want Red and Black. Now the Mrs. is falling in love with the long coat look. Sheesh. 

It will be 2015 before I decide on a breeder I trust. 

St. Louis, Mo area. Willing to travel.


----------



## DJEtzel

LaRen616 said:


> Danielle, it's time to update your signature!!!!!
> 
> Fraggle Rock Collars and Four lovely boys;


I need to some papers and registered name info, first! XD

Don't want to put the carriage in front of the horse... Doesn't it go something like that? 

Plus I have been influenced to potentially name him something other than Patton... so I need to figure that out, too! 

My other option is Zulu... from the phonetic alphabet. Also the first ballistic-missile-carrying submarines .. SO really likes this one over Patton. I love the name Patton, but it doesn't always seem like it fits him. Input? 

edit; I also really love the name Tango... I was going to save it for a female if there ever was one.. but lets face it, I'm probably never going to own a female, and surely not any time soon... So that is an option as well. Tango and Zulu *I* think are both a little girly... Patton is a very serious name though, and the puppy is not very serious. XD Can't have a general going around and munching on phones now, can we!?


----------



## GatorDog

DJEtzel said:


> I need to some papers and registered name info, first! XD
> 
> Don't want to put the carriage in front of the horse... Doesn't it go something like that?
> 
> Plus I have been influenced to potentially name him something other than Patton... so I need to figure that out, too!
> 
> My other option is Zulu... from the phonetic alphabet. Also the first ballistic-missile-carrying submarines .. SO really likes this one over Patton. I love the name Patton, but it doesn't always seem like it fits him. Input?
> 
> edit; I also really love the name Tango... I was going to save it for a female if there ever was one.. but lets face it, I'm probably never going to own a female, and surely not any time soon... So that is an option as well. Tango and Zulu *I* think are both a little girly... Patton is a very serious name though, and the puppy is not very serious. XD Can't have a general going around and munching on phones now, can we!?


I think Zulu is definitely more femenine. And I would say Tango is too...But if Patton doesn't fit, then change it!!!


----------



## LaRen616

DJEtzel said:


> I need to some papers and registered name info, first! XD
> 
> Don't want to put the carriage in front of the horse... Doesn't it go something like that?
> 
> Plus I have been influenced to potentially name him something other than Patton... so I need to figure that out, too!
> 
> My other option is Zulu... from the phonetic alphabet. Also the first ballistic-missile-carrying submarines .. SO really likes this one over Patton. I love the name Patton, but it doesn't always seem like it fits him. Input?
> 
> edit; I also really love the name Tango... I was going to save it for a female if there ever was one.. but lets face it, I'm probably never going to own a female, and surely not any time soon... So that is an option as well. Tango and Zulu *I* think are both a little girly... Patton is a very serious name though, and the puppy is not very serious. XD Can't have a general going around and munching on phones now, can we!?


Major
Cannon
Bomber
Radar
Remmy
Barret
Trigger
Arrow
Battle
Bravo
Combat
Jag
Kevlar
Missle
Nuke
Raptor
Rocket
Sentry
Stryker
Uzzi 
Wilco

JMPO I think Patton sounds like a girl's name. 

I love the name Remmy, that one is my favorite, I also like Arrow, Radar, Stryker, Jag and Kevlar. 

I will use the name Remy at some point, but it would be Remus and I would call him Remy. :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel

GatorDog said:


> I think Zulu is definitely more femenine. And I would say Tango is too...But if Patton doesn't fit, then change it!!!


I definitely thought so too. Then a few people mentioned their distaste for Patton and I started thinking about it too much. Which I do a lot. XD



LaRen616 said:


> Major
> Cannon
> Bomber
> Radar
> Remmy
> Barret
> Trigger
> Arrow
> Battle
> Bravo
> Combat
> Jag
> Kevlar
> Missle
> Nuke
> Raptor
> Rocket
> Sentry
> Stryker
> Uzzi
> Wilco
> 
> JMPO I think Patton sounds like a girl's name.
> 
> I love the name Remmy, that one is my favorite, I also like Arrow, Radar, Stryker, Jag and Kevlar.
> 
> I will use the name Remy at some point, but it would be Remus and I would call him Remy. :wub:


Thank you for the list! Definitely a few I hadn't thought of. I don't want something ordinary (of course - you know me!) so a few are too common. I like Kevlar a lot, but I feel like it might be hard to say. :/ I HAVE THINKING TO DO.


----------



## LaRen616

DJEtzel said:


> Thank you for the list! Definitely a few I hadn't thought of. I don't want something ordinary (of course - you know me!) so a few are too common. I like Kevlar a lot, but I feel like it might be hard to say. :/ I HAVE THINKING TO DO.


If you named him Kevlar you could always call him Kev or Lars for short.

Also:

Ammo
Draft
Force
Honor
Mortar
Musket
Ribbon (LOL)
Salvo
Siege
Truce
Pistol (love it!)
Pike
Bastion (super cute!)
Castle


----------



## Jax08

Stuka - short for a german word meaning dive bomber


----------



## blackshep

The only thing with Zulu is that it's the name of an ethnic group of people, so I don't know if some people might be offended by that? Not me, but I'm just thinking some people are funny about stuff like that.


----------



## Liesje

Call him whatever you want! I called him Ludo for like 5 minutes. He can be registered as anything as long as it includes "Winter Storm", like "----- vom/from Winter Storm" or "Winter Storm's ------". I was going to register Legend as "Black Ice from Winter Storm" but might go with "Winter Storm's I Am Legend" since I like that movie/dog. I'll get the code you need for the online registration, we have his paper.


----------



## GatorDog

Liesje said:


> Call him whatever you want! I called him Ludo for like 5 minutes. He can be registered as anything as long as it includes "Winter Storm", like "----- vom/from Winter Storm" or "Winter Storm's ------". I was going to register Legend as "Black Ice from Winter Storm" but might go with "Winter Storm's I Am Legend" since I like that movie/dog. I'll get the code you need for the online registration, we have his paper.


I love the name Ludo!


----------



## DJEtzel

blackshep said:


> The only thing with Zulu is that it's the name of an ethnic group of people, so I don't know if some people might be offended by that? Not me, but I'm just thinking some people are funny about stuff like that.


 Haha, well my SO is ethnic which is another reason why he liked it. 



Liesje said:


> Call him whatever you want! I called him Ludo for like 5 minutes. He can be registered as anything as long as it includes "Winter Storm", like "----- vom/from Winter Storm" or "Winter Storm's ------". I was going to register Legend as "Black Ice from Winter Storm" but might go with "Winter Storm's I Am Legend" since I like that movie/dog. I'll get the code you need for the online registration, we have his paper.


Oooh I like your legend name idea. 

So much to think about. 

General Patton vom Winter Storm
Winter Storm's General Patton
Heerführer vom Winter Storm

XD 

Zulu doesn't seem to fit in there well..


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Name him what you like the most......i did not choose any of our dogs names lol and when we rescued Tyson, my fiances oldest son (like 13 ) came home and started caling Tyson .....Hammer Vom Hammerstein...lol everyone just kinda looked at him like ??? so we have a Tyson aka hammer..which makes me think of mc hammer..and those terrible pants.


----------



## MilesNY

Someone is coming home with me in ten days... I need some name help. I have a space theme and so far...

Nyx- Goddess of the night and a named peak on the planet Venus
Galaxy- Would call her Gala
Zodiac- Would call her Zodi

Those are my top three, but I would take suggestions as well.


----------



## TwoBigEars

Me, hopefully! I'm on the list for a puppy, breeding end of summer, pups ready early winter. Such a long wait! But probably a good thing, since it is a bit sooner than I planned to get another puppy. I just couldn't pass this litter up though.

Female GSD, most likely dark sable since both parents are. I have a name that's been sticking in my mind, but we'll see if it's still sticking by the time puppy comes home.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

MilesNY said:


> Someone is coming home with me in ten days... I need some name help. I have a space theme and so far...
> 
> Nyx- Goddess of the night and a named peak on the planet Venus
> Galaxy- Would call her Gala
> Zodiac- Would call her Zodi
> 
> Those are my top three, but I would take suggestions as well.


Nyx has always been a favorite of mine. My vote is on that one!


----------



## GatorDog

TrickyShepherd said:


> Nyx has always been a favorite of mine. My vote is on that one!


I voted Nyx too!


----------



## bill

Star; Venus; Nova;

training 48 years BC love all animals. live w.s. n. c.


----------



## bill

Don't know how I posted that Bill


----------



## bill

bill said:


> Star; Venus; Nova;
> 
> training 48 years BC love all animals. live w.s. n. c.


38 years just came from hospital must be meds. Good luck on name goodnight. Bill


----------



## LaRen616

MilesNY said:


> Someone is coming home with me in ten days... I need some name help. I have a space theme and so far...
> 
> Nyx- Goddess of the night and a named peak on the planet Venus
> Galaxy- Would call her Gala
> Zodiac- Would call her Zodi
> 
> Those are my top three, but I would take suggestions as well.


I LOVE the name Nyx, at some point in my future I will have an animal named that.


----------



## Harley120R

MilesNY said:


> Someone is coming home with me in ten days... I need some name help. I have a space theme and so far...
> 
> Nyx- Goddess of the night and a named peak on the planet Venus
> Galaxy- Would call her Gala
> Zodiac- Would call her Zodi
> 
> Those are my top three, but I would take suggestions as well.


Puppy Names For German Shepherds


----------



## HeidiGS

Me! German Shepherd, Female, no name yet, black!


----------



## SNKETR

Just picked up this guy 2 days ago.


----------



## Foodles

SNKETR said:


> Just picked up this guy 2 days ago.


Very cute!

We are expecting our puppy in a few weeks, very excited!
Female, black & tan, no name yet but we like Jazz short for Jasmine


----------



## Harley120R

SNKETR said:


> Just picked up this guy 2 days ago.


Awesome little fella. You're lucky.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I finally decided to reach out to my chosen breeder and see if we might be a good match because they have a planned litter that I just canNOT keep myself from drooling over. So, hopefully I'm looking at a puppy this summer. If not that litter, then I'll likely be waiting until later in '15, as my son wants to get his Doberman late this year or early next year, and I'm not going to attempt two pups at the exact same time... but am confident if they are 7-8 months apart we can manage it.


----------



## MrsFergione

Picked our male up Saturday  He's 9 weeks old today.


----------



## Lobobear44

Probably my time will be around 2016-2019 when I finally get my German shepherd. I don't mind traveling at all around North America.


----------



## Wolfenstein

MrsFergione said:


> Picked our male up Saturday  He's 9 weeks old today.


Oh my gosh is this cute!!! How old is your kid? My son will be about 3 when we get our pup, if not a bit older depending on when it winds up being. My biggest concern is how mouthy pups can be (especially GSDs!) but this gives me hope.


----------



## blackshep

MilesNY said:


> Someone is coming home with me in ten days... I need some name help. I have a space theme and so far...
> 
> Nyx- Goddess of the night and a named peak on the planet Venus
> Galaxy- Would call her Gala
> Zodiac- Would call her Zodi
> 
> Those are my top three, but I would take suggestions as well.


 I was reading a really interesting blurb on storms on other planets last night and they also talked about their moons. I was thinking some of the moons in the solar system had good names that would suit a GSD! Some of the names are just plain weird though, but there are lots to go through

Solar System Exploration: Planets: Our Solar System: Moons


----------



## pjvie

My wife and I are getting our first in 4 days!! It is torture to wait at this point, just knowing how close it is.


----------



## amorican88

Getting our boy in mid-April. GSD we plan to name Boone. We can't wait!!:laugh:


----------



## OriginalWacky

I'm fairly sure I may have just talked myself into waiting until 2015 for a puppy from the breeder I'm in touch with, but it may work out just fine anyway. I'm happy to wait for THE puppy, so I'm not too worried, but at the same time I'm sorta bumming because it's SO FAR AWAY! Haha.


----------



## GrammaD

I made the grade, got on the list, and should there be a match I will be bringing home a little land shark this year.

Hint.... her name will start with O


----------



## DJEtzel

GrammaD said:


> I made the grade, got on the list, and should there be a match I will be bringing home a little land shark this year.
> 
> Hint.... her name will start with O


:O

Coming around the first week of March? 

Can't wait to see her grow up! Do you know what colors females are, yet? Litter is due any day, right??


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I'm hoping for a 2014 pup.  Either summer or later in the year. I've got my eyes on a specific planned breeding and hoping for the right one for us to be in the making! It's all a bit of a waiting game for now.

What we we do know at the moment:
The new pup will be a male and his call name will be 'Grimm'. For once, my SO and I both actually agreed on the first shot and love the name equally. He'll be sable or black. We are very very excited for this boy!!!


----------



## LaRen616

TrickyShepherd said:


> I'm hoping for a 2014 pup.  Either summer or later in the year. I've got my eyes on a specific planned breeding and hoping for the right one for us to be in the making! It's all a bit of a waiting game for now.
> 
> What we we do know at the moment:
> The new pup will be a male and his call name will be 'Grimm'. For once, my SO and I both actually agreed on the first shot and love the name equally. He'll be sable or black. We are very very excited for this boy!!!


I LOVE the name Grimm and excellent choice on the sable or *black*.


----------



## Wodinaz

Hooefully today. Has to be cleared by the vet first. I'm SO excited!


----------



## GrammaD

DJEtzel said:


> :O
> 
> Coming around the first week of March?
> 
> Can't wait to see her grow up! Do you know what colors females are, yet? Litter is due any day, right??


 5 sable and 2 black females and 2 black males


They are :wub: already and it's going to be a longish 8 weeks


----------



## pjvie

I'm picking up my 2014 pup tomorrow! I've been waiting too long for this. Look for pictures soon!


----------



## DJEtzel

GrammaD said:


> 5 sable and 2 black females and 2 black males
> 
> 
> They are :wub: already and it's going to be a longish 8 weeks


THAT'S SEVEN TO CHOOSE FROM.

I'm excited for this. XD Looks like a GREAT litter!


----------



## onyx'girl

GrammaD said:


> 5 sable and 2 black females and 2 black males
> 
> 
> They are :wub: already and it's going to be a longish 8 weeks


Welcome to the family GrammaD! Don't go nuts in the next 8 weeks. I know I would be.


----------



## GSD Dad

We are waiting 3 more weeks from today to pick up our second pup. He's the solid black one all snuggled up with his sable siblings. His name will be Loki Vom Banach, and we are bursting with anticipation to get him home and introduce him to his "big brother" Thor. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

Wodinaz said:


> Hooefully today. Has to be cleared by the vet first. I'm SO excited!


Awesome pup! Congrats  Our litter is expected next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Nikitta

I get another puppy from my breeder. Xerxes' papers never came through so I get another puppy. This spring I hope.


----------



## GrammaD

> THAT'S SEVEN TO CHOOSE FROM.
> 
> I'm excited for this. XD Looks like a GREAT litter!


I just hope there is a match for me in there! 



> Welcome to the family GrammaD! Don't go nuts in the next 8 weeks. I know I would be.


Thank you! It's a great family to be even a potential part of  

Waiting... this is the fifth time I have been through the waiting for a puppy wringer in my life. You'd think I would have learned by now to not get all squee about it. But no. I am still :wild: 

and congrats to Loki's and Kato's new families. They look adorable :wub:


----------



## Wolfenstein

GrammaD said:


> 5 sable and 2 black females and 2 black males
> 
> 
> They are :wub: already and it's going to be a longish 8 weeks


AAHHH!!! I totally know what litter this is!! :wild: Congrats on the pup, here's to hoping there's a good one for you! Post lots of pictures!!


----------



## OriginalWacky

GrammaD said:


> 5 sable and 2 black females and 2 black males
> 
> 
> They are :wub: already and it's going to be a longish 8 weeks


Lucky, lucky, LUCKY you!

My eye is on the next litter, so if it works out, I'll have a P pup, but as I said, I may have just talked myself into waiting for Q. And then, knowing my luck, my son's intended pup's dam will go into heat late and the pup will be too young for me to get a Q and I'll wind up with R or S.


----------



## Hessa

Got my first pup today 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfenstein

OriginalWacky said:


> Lucky, lucky, LUCKY you!
> 
> My eye is on the next litter, so if it works out, I'll have a P pup, but as I said, I may have just talked myself into waiting for Q. And then, knowing my luck, my son's intended pup's dam will go into heat late and the pup will be too young for me to get a Q and I'll wind up with R or S.


We sound like we're in the same boat! :toasting: I'm on pins and needles over here waiting to see if the timing will work out for the P litter for us (provided there's a good pup for us, of course) but if the litter is too early, or if we wind up with unexpected things come up, we'll have to wait for the next one. It's so hard waiting with so many variables up in the air!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I'm planning on a puppy this year. Still in the early phases. Haven't even decided on a breeder yet. But I'm in no rush. Hoping for this year but I will wait for the right puppy. I'm getting a female this time, call name, Moja which means "one" or "first". I translate that as number one.


----------



## midgie3

OMG, looks like my Katie baby when she was 9 wks old...now 1yr. She stayed the beautiful sable...goes along with our 8 yr old saddle - Teddy. Going to have such great fun...


----------



## midgie3

Opps, that didn't post to Hessa...I'm a newbie here


----------



## Colie CVT

It's all official lol.  This monday, my new little guy flies in! ^____^ I am so excited I can hardly contain myself.










He's 5 months old. I have high hopes for this guy, but I'm just so happy to be getting him period. <3 I'm hoping he'll be an oddball like my Leia is. xD


----------



## Harley120R

Hessa said:


> Got my first pup today
> View attachment 162754
> View attachment 162762
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for putting a smile on my face.


----------



## Harley120R

Colie CVT said:


> It's all official lol.  This monday, my new little guy flies in! ^____^ I am so excited I can hardly contain myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 5 months old. I have high hopes for this guy, but I'm just so happy to be getting him period. <3 I'm hoping he'll be an oddball like my Leia is. xD


What's his name? I just want to hug him.


----------



## shepherdmom

Colie CVT said:


> It's all official lol.  This monday, my new little guy flies in! ^____^ I am so excited I can hardly contain myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 5 months old. I have high hopes for this guy, but I'm just so happy to be getting him period. <3 I'm hoping he'll be an oddball like my Leia is. xD


OOoooh beautiful! I love the whites!


----------



## Colie CVT

Thank you! ^^ His name is going to be Doyle. I've had that name picked for my next male dog after I got my golden almost four years ago lol! 

Best part is his right ear tip points backward! 









So hope it stays this way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS

My litter is just under a week old! And to Colie CVT; he looks beautiful!


----------



## OriginalWacky

Wolfenstein said:


> We sound like we're in the same boat! :toasting: I'm on pins and needles over here waiting to see if the timing will work out for the P litter for us (provided there's a good pup for us, of course) but if the litter is too early, or if we wind up with unexpected things come up, we'll have to wait for the next one. It's so hard waiting with so many variables up in the air!


Looking forward to getting a Wh pup is really helping me get through the yucky stuff in my life, and get past last year. Even if I have to wait two years, just knowing that it will somehow happen is something I need. I know the pup isn't going to *fix* anything in my life that I can't do as well (not to mention there are some things that will never be fixed), but it's very helpful and gives me some concrete goals. And then it will help me be more social since I'll be in classes and learning about new dog activities! Regardless of timing, I'm joining the local kennel club ASAP and starting to get connections made now.


----------



## Wolfenstein

OriginalWacky said:


> Looking forward to getting a Wh pup is really helping me get through the yucky stuff in my life, and get past last year. Even if I have to wait two years, just knowing that it will somehow happen is something I need. I know the pup isn't going to *fix* anything in my life that I can't do as well (not to mention there are some things that will never be fixed), but it's very helpful and gives me some concrete goals. And then it will help me be more social since I'll be in classes and learning about new dog activities! Regardless of timing, I'm joining the local kennel club ASAP and starting to get connections made now.


That's totally how I feel about it, too.  I knew getting a GSD and getting involved in sports was something I wanted to do, but after visiting the club during SchH training and getting to talk with them, I feel like it's something that's going to be really great for my own sense of well being. Everyone I talk to thinks I'm nuts, but training and raising a puppy is actually stress RELIEVING for me rather than stressful!


----------



## rainy5

We are looking to add to a second german shepherd to our home. Temperment is our first and most important thing and health. I would like to find a black and red. it's not a must but it would be nice. our girl we have now. She came from a breeder in nj that I will not use. He came highly recommended. All my dogs my parents had picked for years with us. They have alot of experience and never did they pick a bad dogs. Our first dog My husband and I picked together was a golden and sadly we had to put him down this summer. At 13 his kidney went. Although our girl is two now and she is now healthy. We want a second for our home. I have grown up with two dogs and so has my hubby. My best german shepherd was given to us by the police. They thought he didn't take his training. He did and he had phenominal temperment and was a great family dog. He lived to 12 and 1/2. My husband best dog was a female. I will say our girl has great temperment. I didn't care for starving a dog and I will interview my breeder this time better than just some awards, pictures and their website. I am looking for a breeder that loves the dogs and cares where they are going not just the money. You can go buy a dog from a puppy mill and get a great dog or a sick dog just like you can from a breeder. For us it's about temperment. If a breeder loves their dogs they take pride in their dogs. Yes, I realize any dog can get sick. If they come to you sick and they starve their dog to train it's not the breeder for me.


----------



## Neko

If there is a long coat female from this litter: 

VA (USA 2012) Olivia von Tronje, SchH2, KKL, HD a1, ED a1 
and
VA (BSZS 2013) Leo von der Zenteiche, IPO3, KKL, HD a1, ED a1

I am getting my puppy in May!!! I CAN"T WAIT!!!

My hands are so healed now from when Zeus was a shark, I kinda miss it... lol
He will be a very good big brother.


----------



## Neko

Oh an no idea on the name it will be L or M litter.


----------



## Slayers

Just sent our deposit for a female puppy this weekend.

They are due to be whelped in Feb. so I hope someone can help me with when I should be able to pick her up.

And since my Fience is a huge Modern Family fan we are going with Stella.


----------



## Montu

Breeding took place!

due date is 3/17...I can't wait


----------



## pmjamison

We are getting a puppy from TrueHaus this year and I sent in my deposit on 12/19 for a female. I am number 6 on the list so we will see. They keep them for 8 weeks after birth if that helps. We are super excited, but my 2 girls ages 4 and 3 are beyond excited!


----------



## OriginalWacky

Wolfenstein said:


> That's totally how I feel about it, too.  I knew getting a GSD and getting involved in sports was something I wanted to do, but after visiting the club during SchH training and getting to talk with them, I feel like it's something that's going to be really great for my own sense of well being. Everyone I talk to thinks I'm nuts, but training and raising a puppy is actually stress RELIEVING for me rather than stressful!


Sadly, I don't really have any SchH training near me, so that might not be an option, but we'll see what happens, one never knows. But I can do Agility, Obedience/Rally, and Conformation, so I'm happy to start there.

I have a list of names for each letter that is possible, so I'm already thinking ahead in that respect, but I won't actually PICK the name until I am at the time, and the call name probably won't get chosen until even later. The dog generally kinda picks that. Hehehe.


----------



## Montu

pmjamison said:


> We are getting a puppy from TrueHaus this year and I sent in my deposit on 12/19 for a female. I am number 6 on the list so we will see. They keep them for 8 weeks after birth if that helps. We are super excited, but my 2 girls ages 4 and 3 are beyond excited!


  Nice, I'm first on the list for esko and cat (boy) time can't pass fast enough


----------



## FrankieC

I am officially on the clock!  Pup born today, take home date March 14!:happyboogie:


----------



## madis

Meet Alvin! We are on our way home with him at this very moment  will post better pictures in 6 hours when we get home  



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

madis said:


> Meet Alvin! We are on our way home with him at this very moment  will post better pictures in 6 hours when we get home
> 
> View attachment 167569
> 
> View attachment 167577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## FrankieC

madis said:


> Meet Alvin! We are on our way home with him at this very moment  will post better pictures in 6 hours when we get home
> 
> View attachment 167569
> 
> View attachment 167577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome! Congrats. Be sure to come pack with some more pics


----------



## Neko

I think I just changed my entire plan and I am getting her: 
I fell in love, can't help it.


----------



## FrankieC

Neko said:


> I think I just changed my entire plan and I am getting her:
> I fell in love, can't help it.


Wow! What a cute pup  Can't blame you there. lol No doubt a coatie which mine is as well.


----------



## Neko

Thanks Frankie! Yes I really wanted a coatie!

Twice as hard to treat fleabites and cuts and all the rest....


----------



## LaRen616

Neko said:


> I think I just changed my entire plan and I am getting her:
> I fell in love, can't help it.


Eeeek!!!!! A Teddy Bear! How freaking cute is she?! You should name her Teddy! :wub:


----------



## Neko

LaRen616 said:


> Eeeek!!!!! A Teddy Bear! How freaking cute is she?! You should name her Teddy! :wub:


Her registered name is Kati, not sure if we will keep it but i have been calling her Katibear


----------



## VomBlack

Somewhere in a litter of 10 pups is the puppy we will be bringing home in about 4 weeks.. :crazy:

A few of the pups:






All the pictures in this thread aren't helping at all either! Waaaayyy too much cute :wub:


----------



## LaRen616

VomBlack said:


> Somewhere in a litter of 10 pups is the puppy we will be bringing home in about 4 weeks.. :crazy:
> 
> A few of the pups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pictures in this thread aren't helping at all either! Waaaayyy too much cute :wub:


Another puppy?! YAY! Do you know if you are getting a male or female?


----------



## Mocha

I'm getting a female hopefully late December (If they decide to breed again) ! Fingers crossed for a solid black with a solid temperament to match!

Sire : Buzz Vom Gildaf
Dam : Maya vom haus Fleming

Name already picked out 
Going to Register her as Roselyn (plus some mumbo jumbo), call name "Rosie". Reagan will love the playmate, Mocha will sulk for awhile and then tolerate her as long as she's still number one with mom  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VomBlack

LaRen616 said:


> Another puppy?! YAY! Do you know if you are getting a male or female?


Yep, another.  My plan is to raise for sport, and possibly even show (non-AKC). Odin is unfortunately on an early "semi-retirement" due to a back injury, so him and I are working in Rally and AKC OB for now, and the Shade excels at being an active companion, but would not do well with all the hustle and bustle of showing/trialing. 

I originally was dead set on a male, but I am having a really hard time deciding. There are 8 females and 2 males in the litter, and I started leaning more towards another female, so.. the odds are in my favor I suppose!  The black&red pups looks especially dark so I wouldn't mind a black&red female I'm thinking. 

Names are a whole nother battle..


----------



## KayForbes

.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes

Mocha said:


> I'm getting a female hopefully late December (If they decide to breed again) ! Fingers crossed for a solid black with a solid temperament to match!
> 
> Sire : Buzz Vom Gildaf
> Dam : Maya vom haus Fleming
> 
> Name already picked out
> Going to Register her as Roselyn (plus some mumbo jumbo), call name "Rosie". Reagan will love the playmate, Mocha will sulk for awhile and then tolerate her as long as she's still number one with mom
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Buzz! He is such a hunk! I ment to quote this in my post before but I hit the wrong button!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha

KayForbes said:


> I love Buzz! He is such a hunk! I ment to quote this in my post before but I hit the wrong button!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's okay!I would have to agree that he is quite the man!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis

Here he is! Little Alvin  He loves to nap!! Guess he's going to be a big boy!!



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes

Mocha said:


> It's okay!I would have to agree that he is quite the man!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is! I'm getting one of Melindas Kantor x Sassi litters towards August/September!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha

KayForbes said:


> He is! I'm getting one of Melindas Kantor x Sassi litters towards August/September!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All of their dogs are wonderful, I personally love Nikita the most. If we could clone dogs I'd be the first on the list


----------



## KayForbes

Mocha said:


> All of their dogs are wonderful, I personally love Nikita the most. If we could clone dogs I'd be the first on the list


Me too! She is gorgeous! I wanted one out of that litter but that's just a bit to soon for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko

Picking up my teddybear on the 3rd! She will be 12 weeks. Might keep the name breeder registered. Kati, but will pronounce Katie or Kade. also told my husband maybe Kat, because I will never own a cat again, makes it fun and ironic.


----------



## GermanShepherdCrazy

I'm getting my first German Shepherd very soon and I'm SUPER excited!! I'm going to be getting a black + tan male and I'm going to be getting him as a puppy. I've already picked his name and everything. I can't control my excitement!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Neko said:


> Picking up my teddybear on the 3rd! She will be 12 weeks. Might keep the name breeder registered. Kati, but will pronounce Katie or Kade. also told my husband maybe Kat, because I will never own a cat again, makes it fun and ironic.


Name her Katana, call her Kat!


----------



## JennaClair

On March 5th by baby boy is going to be born! The litter is going to be red/black. As far as names go, nothing is set, but I really love the name Zeppelin


----------



## AJmom

We are getting a German Shepherd puppy on February 19 when he turns 8 weeks old. His name will be Saxon. I am very excited. I have been kind of lonely without a GSD since my sweet Aj passed away in September.


----------



## Wolfenstein

AJmom said:


> We are getting a German Shepherd puppy on February 19 when he turns 8 weeks old. His name will be Saxon. I am very excited. I have been kind of lonely without a GSD since my sweet Aj passed away in September.


That wouldn't be short for Harold Saxon, would it? It would be amazing if it was.


----------



## AJmom

Harold Saxon or also known as the master. I wanted to name him Captain Jack but my husband refused.So you must be a Whovian too?


----------



## Wolfenstein

Holy crap you just made my day!!! Haha!! It's too funny, I got my husband hooked, and we just finished the last story line with him.  I whole-heartedly approve of the name!!


----------



## shepherdmom

AJmom said:


> Harold Saxon or also known as the master. I wanted to name him Captain Jack but my husband refused.So you must be a Whovian too?


Captain Jack as in Torchwoods Captian Jack?


----------



## Glacier

My pup's litter is due in two weeks, we're super excited. We decided on the name Bijuu.


----------



## AJmom

Shepherd mom ,yes I wanted to name him Captain Jack after the Torchwood and Dr. Who Captain Jack . But my husband didn't like it. Are you a Whovian too? Now he will be Saxon.


----------



## gurlonfire2004

AJmom said:


> Shepherd mom ,yes I wanted to name him Captain Jack after the Torchwood and Dr. Who Captain Jack . But my husband didn't like it. Are you a Whovian too? Now he will be Saxon.


Awesome! My pup's name is Stormageddon. It really fits her well, lol.


----------



## TommyB681

I would certainly like to get the wheels in motion. I want a black male GSD puppy and name him Hogan


----------



## mydogs

Just found out today the breeding took place so hopefully she's pregnant and our puppy will be home beginning of June


----------



## ammgood

*Meet my new pup*

Got our new puppy Jazzie (Jasmine vom Theishof) over the weekend.
So excited for fun times with this little girl!


----------



## andrea04

We pick up our first GSD in 3 weeks and we can't wait. Her name will be Lucie we're using the Czech spelling bc of her fathers bloodlines. Here's a pic of the whole litter as we will pick our female out in 2 weeks









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko

She is finally home and Ruby is a gem for sure! 


DSC_2975 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## OriginalWacky

Neko said:


> She is finally home and Ruby is a gem for sure!


OH MY GOSH I am D.E.D. of cute! :congratulations:


----------



## GSDreamer

We are planning on getting a pup this year. Down to 2 breeders that we are considering. 
One is a little less titled the other got a fancy title. 

The first place we are considering the mother of the pups has a schutzhund v3 in the title and a few other things. Pure german breed dog. Her pedigree has all her parents both sides with schutzhund background. For 5 gen back. Father is a monster at 115 pounds of strength. He looks like a bear almost. He has great hips and elbows, heart and eyes. Over all great health title. 

The other place is a more reputable breeder with fancy dogs with titles. A little more pricey and would have to wait a little longer for availability. Like mid summer. 

So we are thinking of getting one but lots to consider before then.


----------



## holmes11210

I'm hopefully getting one soon. The breeder I'm working with is amazing. Just waiting for confirmation at the end of this month on pregnancy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intothevoiddd

I should be getting him (hopefully) around May 17! Haven't been born yet (obviously), but I am second on the breeders list for choice and I am hoping to get a male. I think she said she is expecting them all to be long haired black & red. His name will be Syd


----------



## Montu

Truehaus has had bad luck and I went from 1st/2nd on the list to 5th because of 2 breeding's that didn't take :-/ (5th for a male..on a litter that only has 5 pups)

I've been on the waiting list since September and am now considering getting my deposit back and going with another breeder

*sigh decisions decisions .......


----------



## cltyus

I'm hoping to get me a good working line this summer! I'm shopping around from Missouri, anyone know of a litter not reserved already please dm me


----------



## Charlie W

Yep, found a great breeder, mating was a week ago, so all being well, we will have our pup in June. WL male to add to the pack


----------



## ddaltongal

*We will be getting a puppy soon!*

Yes, we will be getting a new puppy girl next month. Her name is Treva. We are getting her from the same breeder that we got our, "Kaiser" from. So very excited!


----------



## G-burg

I'll be getting a pup in a couple of weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## meldy

This fall! although I don't know which litter or sex lol Leaving that to the breeder =)


----------



## Glacier

We were offered a pup from the 'A' litter, so it looks like we'll be getting him a little sooner. We have 7 long weeks to go until he comes home. We've decided on Anubis z vom Weberhaus as his registered name.


----------



## gsdsar

G-burg said:


> I'll be getting a pup in a couple of weeks! Can't wait!



It's official????? Yea!!!!! So excited!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507

Getting my new pup in a few weeks!! EEEEEEEEK!!! So excited! Planning on calling him Rosco


----------



## G-burg

> It's official????? Yea!!!!! So excited!!!!


 Just have to figure out which one will be the right match! As the pups are showing nice behaviors..


----------



## XeroZeus

*Having a hard time waiting*

We were so close to pulling the trigger on a new GSD puppy from a breeder I found on the internet. The coats of the dogs intrigued me, but the more I talked to the breeders, the more hesitant and afraid I got. I ended up reasoning that it wasn't the best decision to make and that for a life companion and $1200-$2000, I could wait for a situation with a better breeder and where I had more faith in the dog that I would receive.

Currently looking for a pup that is black/red with a great temperament and not TOO aggressive or rambunctious. Looking for a family house dog that enjoys being taken for walks and given lots of attention/cuddling/loving on.


----------



## GrammaD

G-burg said:


> Just have to figure out which one will be the right match! As the pups are showing nice behaviors..


I had a strong hint about who I will be taking home - and I think you did too? 

Getting more excited by the day here


----------



## G-burg

GrammaD~ Are you making the trip next weekend? Weather permitting?


----------



## GrammaD

Yep  I will be visiting for a bit this weekend too since I'll be in MI for a dock event.


----------



## DJEtzel

GrammaD said:


> Yep  I will be visiting for a bit this weekend too since I'll be in MI for a dock event.


Are you Lisa!?


----------



## GrammaD

DJEtzel said:


> Are you Lisa!?


Couldn't you tell from the :crazy: ? LOL

yep - that's me!


----------



## onyx'girl

> Just have to figure out which one will be the right match! As the pups are showing nice behaviors..
> I had a strong hint about who I will be taking home - and I think you did too?
> 
> Getting more excited by the day here


hope you have a built in tug for these wildones!


----------



## GrammaD

onyx'girl said:


> hope you have a built in tug for these wildones!


LOL - I'll have to bring a tug. My hair is shorter than many men have theirs


----------



## G-burg

Bad, bad little blue collar boy! :wild:


----------



## Montu

Prometheus von Sentinelharts (Klaus) on the left! I take him home next week! I can't wait.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Glacier said:


> We were offered a pup from the 'A' litter, so it looks like we'll be getting him a little sooner. We have 7 long weeks to go until he comes home. We've decided on Anubis z vom Weberhaus as his registered name.


You won't be sorry with this breeding. 

I have a female from Masa's full sister who I am absolutely in love with. Was going to bring home a Darka (or Masa) pup this year but am waiting since we are moving and I am buying a house. Hope to have a pup from Darka (or Masa if she takes again) on the next breeding.

Are you planning on working the pup at all? My girl is training in schH and herding currently. I am excited to watch your pup grow.


----------



## Glacier

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You won't be sorry with this breeding.
> 
> I have a female from Masa's full sister who I am absolutely in love with. Was going to bring home a Darka (or Masa) pup this year but am waiting since we are moving and I am buying a house. Hope to have a pup from Darka (or Masa if she takes again) on the next breeding.
> 
> Are you planning on working the pup at all? My girl is training in schH and herding currently. I am excited to watch your pup grow.


We will be training him in Schutzhund and probably Agility. I'm really looking forward to him coming home, I'll be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Who is getting a puppy in 2014?


Not exactly mine but my ex boyfriend (Sin's daddy) is getting a puppy either this summer or next summer and he's getting in contact with breeders now and we hope to meet with some soon. It won't be my dog but he and I talk everyday and he sees his babies all the time (my dogs and cats.)



LaRen616 said:


> What breed are you getting?


Doberman



LaRen616 said:


> Male/Female? Name? Color?


Male or female, has not decided on sex or name yet but it will be black/rust.


----------



## LaRen616

Anyone else getting a 2014 puppy?!


----------



## onyxena

My Shiloh puppy comes home in 2 more weeks! been visiting breeder every week. Waiting for litter evaluation at 7 weeks to find out who im bringing home. But all ten of them are gorgeous, outgoing fat balls of fluff, so I'm not too worried about which one. 6 boys and four girls, will be getting a grey sable probably male.


----------



## Wolfenstein

onyxena said:


> My Shiloh puppy comes home in 2 more weeks! been visiting breeder every week. Waiting for litter evaluation at 7 weeks to find out who im bringing home. But all ten of them are gorgeous, outgoing fat balls of fluff, so I'm not too worried about which one. 6 boys and four girls, will be getting a grey sable probably male.


Aaaahhh!!! Puffy little Shiloh puppies must be so cute!! If you have any pictures, you should post them.


----------



## FG167

LaRen616 said:


> Anyone else getting a 2014 puppy?!


I am 

1 more week...


----------



## ozker

Hopefully us.


----------



## Sabis mom

I am, hopefully. I've only been looking for 2 years!


----------



## Dove

These puppys are so adorable!! I'm hoping to get one this year, but I'm still in the R&D phase of my search. 
I'm looking at a few breeders near by Missouri (which is great because it's right near the middle not too far from anywhere!) in the mean time I'll just be here gushing over the cute pups!

Weberhaus is the closest to me, followed by Crooked Creek.


----------



## EliteGSD

I am!
Either male or female (not sure yet) GSD
Hopefully within the next 2 months or so


----------



## Rottendog

My new baby was born yesterday!!! I can't wait to bring him or her home!! Puppy proofing the house in progress!!


----------



## gsdlover91

So, it's 99% official - Berlin will be getting a little sister later this summer ^_^ 

I pray that things work out this time around! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs

Here's my little grumpy face girl. Getting her in exactly 3 weeks. She's 5 weeks old today. WGSL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am, next week nuff said


----------



## eddie1976E

Diane, are you getting a puppy? Details please. 

Congrats! Can't wait to see her/him.


----------



## cltyus

My pup is due in two weeks!


----------



## Wolfgeist

gsdlover91 said:


> So, it's 99% official - Berlin will be getting a little sister later this summer ^_^
> 
> I pray that things work out this time around!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so exciting! I am totally about to message you for details.. haha!


----------



## onyxena

Here's my long anticipated Shiloh pup! I put up more pics of him in pictures forum. Had him for a week now, nine weeks. He is amazing! I am very pleased with everything about him.


----------



## FelixTheGSD

I have a deposit on a male to be born in 2 weeks! So he will be home around the end of July. 

A male, purebred, GSD puppy. Black and tan, most likely, and the name shall be Felix!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I am planning on a dobie pup late this month to train and keep if she turns out for what i want. I have named her "Tigra".


----------



## Tattersail

onyxena said:


> Here's my long anticipated Shiloh pup! I put up more pics of him in pictures forum. Had him for a week now, nine weeks. He is amazing! I am very pleased with everything about him.


We've been quite pleased with our Shiloh girl, we've had her just about 2 months now... 17 weeks old!


----------



## McWeagle

I am! Black and red GSD, male, should be born in 2-3 weeks and take him home around the end of July! We're thinking Evander or Equinox (Nox) as names but who knows, that may change when we meet him!


----------



## K9POPPY

Our pup will be arriving Monday or Tuesday- my wife is so excited! This will be our first pup in over 8 years- all kinds of anticipation, really a neat feeling! Can't wait! This will be our first pure DDR dog! Bob


----------



## CindyMDBecker

K9POPPY said:


> Our pup will be arriving Monday or Tuesday- my wife is so excited! This will be our first pup in over 8 years- all kinds of anticipation, really a neat feeling! Can't wait! This will be our first pure DDR dog! Bob


Can't wait to see pics! So excited for you. Enjoy reading all your nice supportive comments to everyone ... looking forward to posting on your new pup!


----------



## eddie1976E

Here is Remi. We got him in April. He is 13 weeks in these. 

He is out of Savage and Hollywood (Sequoyah Kennel in TN)


----------



## LaRen616

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am, next week nuff said


Ohhhhhhh!!! I am excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

Getting one within the next few weeks/month. I'm torn between 2 breeders!! One of the pups is here locally(outside Houston) he's a dog trainer and has been for upwards of 20 some years his sport is schutzhund. He breeds a few of his dogs and only has a couple litters a year. I've yet to find anything negative about the guy. He's very helpful when I talk to him and doesn't seem to just tell me what I want to hear ,like I feel other breeders have done. However his pups are staying in one of the kennels on his property. He has 4 kennels at his 2.5 acre home. He has more training kennels on another property not far from him. My question is that there is a chance that when I get the dogs at 8 weeks she may not have spent anytime in the grass or with other people aside from him. His reasoning is for protection of the pup which really may be no big deal since she is so young. The Other breeder is a lot more intense about her pups. Even though Ive put money down she can't guarantee me a pup because she does temperament testing. Many people think this is a joke because at 7-8 weeks the pup is going to change so much! She does however spend time with her pups outside some. Both breeders have health guarantees on hips/elbows have done x-rays on parents and all that. I guess my question is does it matter that the one dog will have not explored at all aside from her litter mates and momma and of course the breeder?? I'm going to see the local pup next weekend. The one that is across the country would be picked for me according to what I'm looking for in temperament. I hate the idea of shipping a pup but I know people do it. HELP!! There are 2 girls in the litter here that I would get to pick from. They are all pretty much either black/tan or sable and all come from lines of working dogs. Prices in both are 1500..(price isn't as big of an issue as quality is)
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Alena Gonzalez said:


> Getting one within the next few weeks/month. I'm torn between 2 breeders!! One of the pups is here locally(outside Houston) he's a dog trainer and has been for upwards of 20 some years his sport is schutzhund. He breeds a few of his dogs and only has a couple litters a year. I've yet to find anything negative about the guy. He's very helpful when I talk to him and doesn't seem to just tell me what I want to hear ,like I feel other breeders have done. However his pups are staying in one of the kennels on his property. He has 4 kennels at his 2.5 acre home. He has more training kennels on another property not far from him. My question is that there is a chance that when I get the dogs at 8 weeks she may not have spent anytime in the grass or with other people aside from him. His reasoning is for protection of the pup which really may be no big deal since she is so young. The Other breeder is a lot more intense about her pups. Even though Ive put money down she can't guarantee me a pup because she does temperament testing. Many people think this is a joke because at 7-8 weeks the pup is going to change so much! She does however spend time with her pups outside some. Both breeders have health guarantees on hips/elbows have done x-rays on parents and all that. I guess my question is does it matter that the one dog will have not explored at all aside from her litter mates and momma and of course the breeder?? I'm going to see the local pup next weekend. The one that is across the country would be picked for me according to what I'm looking for in temperament. I hate the idea of shipping a pup but I know people do it. HELP!! There are 2 girls in the litter here that I would get to pick from. They are all pretty much either black/tan or sable and all come from lines of working dogs. Prices in both are 1500..(price isn't as big of an issue as quality is)
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Who are they? I'm in Houston.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Who are they? I'm in Houston.


I sent you a private message


----------



## stevenandvictoria

*Looking for a southern california breeder...*

My daughter has decided on a female puppy with medium to heavy red highlights. Looking for a great quality puppy from a great breeder. I promised her she would have a puppy by the end of the year. Not in a super hurry, unless something comes up, but any referrals in the area would be appreciated. Will post a picture once she comes home! Lots of happy people with their new best friends!


----------



## stevenandvictoria

*McKenna just came home yesterday...*

Here she is...


----------



## wyoung2153

Talked with my Boerboel breeder today  We are just talking about the temperament I want and when those litters are going to be available.. because we are looking at a puppy this fall, no earlier (unless things change)

On the flip side.. we are also looking at rescuing. This is the BF's choice this go around, but I am excited to finally be looking!!!!


----------



## SBS

They grow up fast, my little pup in January.










Was already a big pup in May.


----------



## stevenandvictoria

Wow, that is a big change. Bet they eat a bunch more too!

We have taken a bunch of pictures and will see how big she in each month. She is at ten weeks today, but a bit of a small eater. She is 1-2 pounds lighter than her sister who is very high energy. Seems very healthy, strong and a good personality though. We are working with some wet food, cottage cheese and boiled eggs for extra protein. She gets one of them added to her kibble at each feeding. Seems to encourage her to eat more. She plays hard and then crashes for a nap. Same thing our six year old used to do. I liked it when our daughter took naps, because we got them to! Growing up around our daughter, she will be a good protector!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

stevenandvictoria said:


> Here she is...


:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## sarahp

I am! I'm getting a sable male that will be coming home the second week of July! these are the three i get to pick from and i'm having a hard time deciding. i am so excited and have been crazy puppy proofing the house


----------



## Ace GSD

sarahp said:


> I am! I'm getting a sable male that will be coming home the second week of July! these are the three i get to pick from and i'm having a hard time deciding. i am so excited and have been crazy puppy proofing the house


There is a breeder in roswell That will have litter available to take home by July and there is 1 at stockbridge that i got Ace from.


----------



## sarahp

Ace GSD said:


> There is a breeder in roswell That will have litter available to take home by July and there is 1 at stockbridge that i got Ace from.


Man I wish I would have known that a few weeks ago! I heard really good things about the breeder I finally picked and already have a deposit on my boy. Thank you for the input though, I absolutely appreciate it. I looked everywhere in Georgia and couldn't find anything that fit so I started looking outside my original plans into a few different states. It's in Memphis which didn't sound so far away until I actually started making plans lol When I do pick him up I was going to try and find some gsd's in Atlanta to hang out with!


----------



## Ace GSD

sarahp said:


> Man I wish I would have known that a few weeks ago! I heard really good things about the breeder I finally picked and already have a deposit on my boy. Thank you for the input though, I absolutely appreciate it. I looked everywhere in Georgia and couldn't find anything that fit so I started looking outside my original plans into a few different states. It's in Memphis which didn't sound so far away until I actually started making plans lol When I do pick him up I was going to try and find some gsd's in Atlanta to hang out with!


Well maybe you were meant to be with that puppy from memphis !!
Im also a first time GSD owner.. You mentioned college ..you know you cant leave a GSD at home by them self too long right ?
Also consider you need to have time to walk with the pup every day around 15-20 mins a day and eventually you need more than that. 
They can be destructive if just left there w/o exercise.


----------



## sarahp

Ace GSD said:


> Well maybe you were meant to be with that puppy from memphis !!
> Im also a first time GSD owner.. You mentioned college ..you know you cant leave a GSD at home by them self too long right ?
> Also consider you need to have time to walk with the pup every day around 15-20 mins a day and eventually you need more than that.
> They can be destructive if just left there w/o exercise.


Yep! I'm in college but am living off campus with a few friends. I only have classes two days a week for 2 one-hour periods that are separated by a few hours. Planning on going home between classes to let him out to potty and play. There will rarely be a time when someone isn't home. I'm currently on a walk/run schedule that ends up being between 15 and 20 miles a week. And there is a mountain trail within 5 minutes of our home that we hike once a week  I have read up into keeping running to a minimum until at least 18 months because of their joints. There will definitely be lots of walking and playing. I also own a horse and thankfully the barn is dog friendly and always populated so he'll be with me for those trips too! Hopefully no worries on the activity level for him but I know he will end up wearing me out long before he does!


----------



## LaRen616

I am jealous of all the members getting puppies this year! 

I probably won't get another puppy until late 2015 or some point in 2016.


----------



## Ace GSD

sarahp said:


> Yep! I'm in college but am living off campus with a few friends. I only have classes two days a week for 2 one-hour periods that are separated by a few hours. Planning on going home between classes to let him out to potty and play. There will rarely be a time when someone isn't home. I'm currently on a walk/run schedule that ends up being between 15 and 20 miles a week. And there is a mountain trail within 5 minutes of our home that we hike once a week  I have read up into keeping running to a minimum until at least 18 months because of their joints. There will definitely be lots of walking and playing. I also own a horse and thankfully the barn is dog friendly and always populated so he'll be with me for those trips too! Hopefully no worries on the activity level for him but I know he will end up wearing me out long before he does!


Seems like your puppy is lucky to go home with you  have you got a name yet ? 
Are you a Bulldog !!??


----------



## cltyus

I am!!! Litter is two weeks old right now!!!!

F Litter vom Eisenherz

That's the pedigree, I'll post pics when breeder evaluates temperaments!!!!! I'm soooooo excited


----------



## DJEtzel

My fiancé's breeder emailed him yesterday - bitch came into heat, and due to timing she is on the fence about breeding this cycle. If she does, he gets to bring a puppy home in Octoberish! If not, she'll be breeding on the next cycle for sure and it will be Aprilish of 2015. Assuming there is a female with the right drive/temperament, of course. 

As you can expect, I am secretly hoping she just breeds this time. We get to meet the sire, who I really like from what I hear/see, soon- he just moved to Indianapolis!


----------



## AnyaGSD

Brought home our puppy last month, a black and red female named Anya. She'll be 12 weeks on Friday. First dog since I was a kid. She's amazing. Got her AKC paperwork in the mail yesterday. I see a bunch of her lineage was DNA tested, is there a way to see what the results were?


----------



## Rottendog

Finally the waiting is over, bringing home my Black/Red girl on Saturday!!!


----------



## Rottendog

Rottendog said:


> Finally the waiting is over, bringing home my Black/Red girl on Saturday!!!


And she is home and everything and more than I expected. Say hi to Geli!


----------



## Ace GSD

Rottendog said:


> And she is home and everything and more than I expected. Say hi to Geli!


Nice !!! The camera made her look really red lol


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

2 more weeks!!! Can't wAit!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmmasMommy

We just picked up 8 week old Emma last Wednesday. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Madisonmj97

Meeee.


----------



## Kkonradi

We pick up Vader in 2 weeks!!


----------



## gsdlover91

I am! Finally bit the bullet and the deposit has officially been put down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog

gsdlover91 said:


> I am! Finally bit the bullet and the deposit has officially been put down.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Details!


----------



## gsdlover91

GatorDog said:


> Details!


I don't want to say too much yet, at least until the breeding is 100% confirmed and I know that there will be a female for us....but I am crossing over to the dark side with this girly. Hopefully she'll be coming home mid November.


----------



## GatorDog

gsdlover91 said:


> I don't want to say too much yet, at least until the breeding is 100% confirmed and I know that there will be a female for us....but I am crossing over to the dark side with this girly. Hopefully she'll be coming home mid November.


Working line GSD??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kburrow11

I did! I got Vida (female faded bicolor GSD) on April 18th


----------



## halifax

We're getting a red and black male from Aishwarya Nadar (NadarK9.com) at the end of September. The puppies were born on 25 July. Parents are Waiko v Schaumbergerland x Wiva v Drache Feld.

It's been 25 years since I had my last dog, a GSD. Needless to say, we are reading everything we can find about puppy training and more. Kind of overwhelmed with information overload (analysis paralysis!) but Ash has been amazing in putting in 2+ hour phone calls with me. She's wonderful and a fellow biologist to boot. The GS website has been great in answering questions that come up in my research. We want to do this right.

We're getting the house in order, puppy proofing and the like... and watching the calendar count down to Sept. 27.


----------



## SoCal Rebell

Late Jan. I got a black and red Male named Rebell vom Osangute-Land, German blood lines he going to be 10 months old come Friday.


----------



## Cujo

Aug. 5/14 just got a black and tan 8 wk female pup named Sage.
So I appreciate your wonderful forums with all the help and knowledge I could get.
BTW I already own a 3 yr old chocolate male lab named Hank he's still a puppy in his mind, that's why I decided to get female (I hear it's a better fit) and I hope they become good friends and playmates.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Not me


----------



## Ace GSD

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Not me


Lol.... someone reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally want a puppy


----------



## Kkonradi

Vader is finally home!!!

And he's amazing!


----------



## Wolfenstein

Well, since the litter we're waiting on was postponed until early next year, I guess we AREN'T getting a puppy in 2014 anymore! Is it too early to start a "Who's getting a puppy in 2015" thread?


----------



## Sabis mom

Also not me apparently. I don't think I am ever getting a puppy.


----------



## Wolfenstein

It sure feels that way sometimes, doesn't it?? I don't know about you, though, but I'm at least feeling like the carrot being dangled in front of me is finally, really within reach! haha I keep telling myself that things will work out when they're meant to work out, and if I'm honest with myself, this really WILL be better timing for us. But it's really hard after waiting and researching for nearly 6 years! I refuse to compromise on what I want, though, and I know it will be worth it in the end. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, too!


----------



## Sabis mom

Wolfenstein said:


> It sure feels that way sometimes, doesn't it?? I don't know about you, though, but I'm at least feeling like the carrot being dangled in front of me is finally, really within reach! haha I keep telling myself that things will work out when they're meant to work out, and if I'm honest with myself, this really WILL be better timing for us. But it's really hard after waiting and researching for nearly 6 years! I refuse to compromise on what I want, though, and I know it will be worth it in the end. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, too!


I think I have been waiting for 3 years now. I found a breeder, lost a breeder, found a breeder, breeding canceled, found a breeder, breeding canceled. Oh well, destiny awaits I guess.

I also will not compromise on what I want.

I will send positive energy out and hopefully 2015 will be a good year for both of us.


----------



## Debanneball

Well, I lost Stella early August, got Fritz end of August! I was so sad, just had to have a puppy....then, it hit home. OMG what did I do? My husband is basically bed ridden, puppies need care, attention.. But, its working out, we love Fritz very much.


----------



## halifax

Here's our new GSD puppy, Riley, from Ash Nadar / NadarK9. He's 9 weeks old and finally here.


----------



## Moriah

Debanneball said:


> Well, I lost Stella early August, got Fritz end of August! I was so sad, just had to have a puppy....then, it hit home. OMG what did I do? My husband is basically bed ridden, puppies need care, attention.. But, its working out, we love Fritz very much.


Things turn out just the way they are supposed to. Sometimes we make decisions we are compelled to make and cannot logically explain them--but lots of times, life is not about logic.

I knew I was supposed to get a pup from a specific litter and that I could trust that the breeder would give me the exact dog I was supposed to have. He is laying next to me on the couch now. He is the perfect dog for me. I have been blessed with many good dogs, but Simon is my heart dog. The bond is incredible.

I wish you the very best in regard to your husband's health. I am glad you have your pup


----------



## Moriah

halifax said:


> Here's our new GSD puppy, Riley, from Ash Nadar / NadarK9. He's 9 weeks old and finally here.


What an incredible conformation shot!! What a beautiful boy!! He looks smart and confident


----------



## glinka

We getting our third GSD Oct. 9th. Trying to find female name we like. She is5 weeks old.


----------



## qbchottu

halifax said:


> Here's our new GSD puppy, Riley, from Ash Nadar / NadarK9. He's 9 weeks old and finally here.


Gorgeous boy with such presence and confidence! Congrats and thank you for being such a dedicated home!


----------



## brio

I got a red sable female Belgian Malinois that is 9 weeks old. She is a very smart pup and moves like a cat. She gets along with my 5 year old male GSD. I caught them playing tug of war with an old pair of jeans I left outside. That is the first time I have seen my GSD play tug of war with another dog. I had a female Australian Shepherd that died from a bad heart at 10 years old and that was my GSD's best friend. I was looking for a working GSD female pup but GSD breeders were asking too much money for a working female pup. I decided that perhaps it was time to give a Belgian Malinois breed a try as I like their compact bodies and agileness. An opportunity came up with a breeder that had a working female pup from an Ot Vitosha bloodlines. I got her and she fit in perfectly.


----------

